# 2005 Bassmaster Classic in Pittsburgh



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Check this out...2005 Classic in Pittsburgh


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

I hope that's a joke.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Awesome! When I was down at the classic last year in New Orleans they mentioned it was either going to be Pittsburgh or somewhere on the East coast. This is great news.

The show in New Orleans was a great time and I will be spending several days at the show in Pittsburgh. Hard to imagine the classic being held only an hour or so from your house!! Woohooo!

Thanks for the heads up.
Bill


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

I can't wait, that  s great news.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am actually more excited about this years at Lake Wylie in Charlotte. I have a Uncle down there and I go fishing for vacation every March on this lake. If I can get the time off work I will be there. It is cool to see it back up our way though. We might have to get some guys together and go next year. OGF outing at the Bassmaster Classic!!


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

It's going to be neat to have it so close, but I think Lake Erie deserves it a little more than Pittsburg.
LaDo


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I cannot believe that they would give the Ohio another BM Classic after the last one where I think less than 20 lbs won it. But my folks live in Steubenville, and I called my girlfriend the moment I heard. She knows we'll be on vacation that week. Is it always in July? I'm sure that some of the competitors will make it down to at least the New CUmberland pool, where there is some decent smallie action. 

Cabela's in Wheeling, and now the Classic in the 'burgh? What could possibly be next?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

It's always around that last week in July/1st day of August.

They'll bring in some very healthy smallies I'm sure of it.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think it will probably take 10-12lbs a day to win the classic, since the upper pools have alot better smallmouth fishing than the lower pools where they held it the first time.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

they could run up the allegheny and that other river down there too, right, or would it just be the OHIO river?


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I would think they would allow them to run up all of the rivers (the 3rd is the Mononghehala, sorry if I spelled it wrong). I thought it odd that Bassmaster Magazine did a piece in the "where to go" section on Pittsburgh, and now this. I never considered dragging my boat uo there to fish. Anyone from that area know fill me in on some lakes in the SE part of the state where a 50 horse boat could go?

Eric


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Any chance that the slot limit on the Beaver Creek has helped the Cumberland Pool become a better smallie fishery? I hear the Beaver is a great placed to go wading, but know so little about the area, I have never wandered uo there when I go home to visit my foks in Steubenville.

Eric


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the Little beaver is a great place to wade. in most places there are conveinent trails that are along the creek. I bet it will take more than 12lbs to win each day if the conditions are favorable. i would think a pro could pull a limit of three lb fish out of the river, especially if they are able to run up the two rivers.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

its possible warpath, smallmouth on the new cumberland pool last year was fantastic, with loads of 2 and 3 pound smallmouth, how ever this year it has been horrible, i'm not sure what happened to them. the rain really has made the river a mess this year though, its always high and muddy and so much current that its impossible to hold a boat in position very long to fish, your foot is constantly on the trolling motor.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Austin i think presque isle is going spoil you.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

one of the boys in my club(Jason Lohnes) qualified for the big federation regional on the river in the one of the Dakotas this September. That'd be too cool if he made it to the classic the one year it's close. Heck, he may even be a local favorite. I was excited about the announcement when i saw it on espn. If he does make you can bet he'll be on my fantasy bass roster for that one. haha


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah you got that right corey, that place is awesome


----------



## Bass Blaster (Apr 16, 2004)

Bass fishing and the MIGHTY MIGHTY steelers! Waht could be better??


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I heard from a club member of mine that certain pros hate the Ohio River. JBJ states that Woo Daves is one of them. Guess we can count him out???? And I can only pray that the Browns are better than the Steelers, or that they at least fire Daivs this year if he's wrong as usual.


----------

